
Dogs Test Drug Aimed at Humans’ Biggest Killer: Age - greeneggs
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/17/us/aging-research-disease-dogs.html
======
notadoc
Ignoring the human side, I would be thrilled if I could have my dog live
20%-30% longer with a daily pill. I suspect many pet owners would feel the
same.

------
x5n1
Seems like a puff piece probably by the makers of the drug, and their P/R
agency. More info:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sirolimus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sirolimus)

